# 37 gallon tall



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

hello...i have a 37 gallon tall with a filstar xp3 canister filter and 3 24 watt t5 bulbs and i have a planted tank....and i was wondering i am thinking of buying some more plants and i was wondering what would be good??/

oh...and i had red luwigia and the leaves were falling off at the bottom.


this is about 1 month ago









this is the light fixture









this is when i just got all of the plants










any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

It looks good how it is, adding some more fern would be good.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I wouldn't change a good thing but if you must add some small grassy plants to fill in the cracks.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

how do you get them to grow so much? do you have a CO2 system on it or ???


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

tanks looking very nice dude.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

yes i do have c02 and i just let it do its thing

yea i just let it do its thing i hardly use c02 anymore because it usually runs out and i forget to refill it...... but i would like to get some micro sword...any other ground coverers i should know about


tyvm everyone

more pics later


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)




----------

